# Aduana in USA Dec. 3rd-10th For Temp. Import Permission Cancellations in US



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Per:

Vehículos - Importación Temporal de Vehículos - SAT México

...
Dec. 3rd - Dec. 10th in Chicago, IL
Dec. 4th - Dec. 10th in Denver, CO
1-887-448-8728
...

The Aduana will be in the above consulates to cancel temporary vehicle importation permits that were not returned due to not knowing, destroyed vehicle, or stolen vehicle. I was told on the phone to expect to pay a fine.

You will need the following:
- If the vehicle was destroyed or stolen, a report from the police of the municipality closest to the incident which notes the make, model, and VIN. Also, any evidence such as video, photos, and insurance reports.
-Copy of your ID
-Anexo 6, which explains why you didn't return the permit or notify the Aduana when the vehicle was destroyed.
-The hologram and permit, or if not available, Anexo 3: “Declaración bajo protesta de decir verdad”.


This is a very good opportunity for anyone in these areas right now who has some problem with their temp. permit. Otherwise you will have to mail all the above documentation to the address below, which can take up to 3 months to process:

Administración General de Aduanas
Administración Central de Operación Aduanera
Administración de Operación Aduanera “3”
Av. Hidalgo No. 77, Módulo IV, 1° piso, Del. Cuauhtémoc
Col. Guerrero, C.P. 06300, México D.F.

Remember, if your vehicle is destroyed or stolen you have 5 days to report it to the Aduana to avoid problems/fines.


----------

